# Seven Deadly Sins



## Gumbotron (Jul 12, 2008)

Ok, so I made this last week. It's basically a variation on stuffed tomatoes. I used whatever ingredients I could find already in my fridge/freezer so the ingredients guided this concept. 

Ingredients:
7 Cherry tomatoes (approximately golf ball sized)
16 oz can of diced tomatoes
Cheddar Cheese
Parmesan cheese
Feta Cheese
Anchovies
Capers
Pork Tenderloin (2 inch piece)
2 shrimp
1 large scallop
Dijon mustard
Habanero sauce
Mayonnaise
Marsala cooking wine
cayenne pepper

Tomato prep:
Using a paring knife, cut a hole in the top of the tomato where the stem enters to cut off a--sort of--lid. Scoop out the insides and discard. Repeat 7 times. Set these aside on a baking tray.

Fillings: (Arranged by sin so I don't have to explain the cooking).
Pride - tomato sauce with a sprinkle of parmesan.
Wrath - tomato sauce with a dash of cayenne and a couple of drops of habanero sauce.
Sloth - meatball
Gluttony - a couple of drops of marsala wine in the bottom, 2 anchovy fillets, a little feta cheese, 5 capers, a few pieces of shredded cheddar cheese, half of the pork tenderloin (seasoned)
Greed - 1/4 of an artichoke heart, sun-dried tomatoes, white truffle oil, half of the pork tenderloin (seasoned)
Lust - dipping sauce made from mayonnaise, dijon, and tomato sauce
Envy - scallop, two shrimp stacked on top

Ok, I  should explain a couple of things:
1. I cooked the meatball, scallop, shrimp, and pork tenderloin before putting them in/on their respective sins. 
2. Same with the tomato sauce (leftovers were used on a pasta dish later that day)
3. I baked these bad boys in a preheated oven for about 8 mins at 350 degrees.
4. The dipping sauce for lust was put in after the oven cooking.


----------



## QSis (Jul 12, 2008)

What a creative and fun idea, Gumbo!!!  

Was it a meal for just you or did you share it or what?  Did you serve anything else with it?  

I just bought some of those large cherry tomatoes on the vine and may play around with my own "sin" fillings!   

Thanks!

Lee


----------



## Gumbotron (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks! Actually, I ate it as a meal. I was worried because these tomatoes  were sitting in my fridge and were beginning to get a little wrinkled. Fortunately there was enough for one person to eat as a light meal; though I was hungry quite soon after (about an hour later). I had some pasta with leftover sauce as my "main course." Though I may be a glutton.

My initial intentions for this were rather uninspired (i.e. use what's in the fridge/freezer). Which is why I posted on this forum. I figured others might have some insights that would hopefully improve this idea.

Good luck with your sinning!


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 13, 2008)

funny name !


----------

